# ret. Barre Police Chief Manzi



## Juris (Nov 4, 2009)

Does anyone know where John Manzi is working these days?


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Why? You don't expect and answer do you? Interesting join date.


----------



## Juris (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi, you obviously know him or know of him. What is interesting about the "join date"?


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

I know "of" him, don't know where or what he is doing but if I did I would never give personal information about anybody on the internet and I would hope most here would do the same. Even if someone was not liked or respected I would hope any personal information or knowledge is protected. 
You obviously joined up today or very recently and you ask one question, how to find somebody, are you a reporter, a stalker, someone he arrested, an ex lover, process server, illegitimate child, bill collector? You could be anything and maybe he does not want to be found. Need any more reasons?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

"Retired"? Oh yeah, that's what they call it now. I know tons of 40 year olds that "Retire". That means I've only got 5 more years... :-\"


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

RPD931 said:


> "Retired"? Oh yeah, that's what they call it now. I know tons of 40 year olds that "Retire". That means I've only got 5 more years... :-\"


If that's the case All are invited to my retirement party.:baby01:


----------

